# Tritronics vs. Sport Dog



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am a beginner at this and my trainer is reccomending that I use the tritronics flyway G2 for my pup when he gets out of training. Ive looked at it and that $400 looks awful painful for a college student. Does the sport dog have a collar that is equally reliable and good?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Dogtra 1800 is a reliable collar in my experience. Check prices, for example:

http://stores.mclabstrainingsupplies.com/Categories.bok?category=E-Collars

I replaced an older Flyway with that when the TT died pre-maturely. I have no experience with reliability of the newest models of TT or with Sport Dog.

Do a search on collars. There have been several discussions on this topic.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Spend the money and get the TT. They are the standard by which all others are judged. IN the long run it will be worth it. I have used TT for about 20 years now with no problems what so ever. Do a search as suggested and I think you will end up going with the TT


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

IMHO, buying something less expensive that you will eventually have to replace, or send back for warranty work, etc is a "false savings." I have been there with SportDog. There is a reason Tri-Tronics and Dogtra dominate the market.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been using e-collars since 1989 (TT). Up until last week I was still training with TT (pro 100 G2). I've been selling sportdog's for about 5 years. I have had some problems with TT over the last 19 years, not too bad. I've sold too many sportdog's to count (many different models). I've had three that have had problems. Both companys stand behind products good. If I was going to buy a new collar. I would look at the sportdog 2500 about $290.00.


----------



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

WME said:


> IMHO, buying something less expensive that you will eventually have to replace, or send back for warranty work, etc is a "false savings." I have been there with SportDog. There is a reason Tri-Tronics and Dogtra dominate the market.


Is dogtra any less expensive than Tri-Tronics?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Stictly depends on the model. You get what you pay for.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

TT or Dogtra- you might not need the Flyway - check Tritronics website for other models.
Don't get a "companion" model - you need something that works in the field with brush and trees in the way.
Like WME said - there is a reason TT and Dogtra sell the most - never mind the sales spiel from S. Smith

Check this thread too http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28205

& this one http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=29461


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a Sport Dog initially also and posted on those two threads linked above about the comparison. I was having a hard time thinking about shelling the money for the TT but got the Sport Basic G3. I love it so far. I could justify he about $260 spent but couldn't justify the pricing for the upper end models.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Dogtra has some good collars priced well and very dependable . www.dogtra.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd recommend you watch the classifieds and/or go to collar clinic and buy a reconditioned collar. It can take the edge off the expense. I've bought several used collars just to have around -- mostly from people I already knew on here so I could trust their descriptions of the condition -- and it's worked out great for me.

-K


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

Hi all -
I've called CollarClinic about a reconditioned Flyway G2 EXP. When it's time for another dog, I would need the additional collar and maybe an additional cradle charger so I'm not worried about having switch out collars, but is there anything else I would need?

Thanks


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Before you commit to Collar Clinic - check their warranty - used to be 90 days I think.
then check the warranty on a new TT - I just sent 2 collars and transmitter to TT that I have had for 2 years, and for once they were still in warranty! So complete rehaul for free. (I hope)

Check with CC what, if anything, was wrong with the used Flyway you are looking at. Might just be a trade-up. Other than that , you wont need anything but the chargers. 
Also ask them if the model you are buying needs to fully charged bfore using - like 24 hours, and then should it be trickle charged. If they dont have the right answer, then call TT. Even if you dont buy a collar from TT they will support their products.
While you're on the phone with TT, ask how much they charge for repair work and compare CC with them.


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

Well CollarClinic has a 6 month warranty. Not sure if that's on all units or just the TT units they have. Asking them what was wrong with the unit is a good idea. I did hear that they are 'trickle charge' units but not sure about the 24 hour charge. What is the significance in that?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Usually with these type of electronics, Dogtra & TT are the ones I am familiar with, when you get them new , they come with a small charge. They recommend a 24 hour charge to get them going and then TT recommended to me keeping the collar and trannie on trickle charge when not in use or at the end of every day.
I would think your CC collar would have a new battery, so check with them if they have done the 24 hour charge orif you have to.


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

Have used TT for 10+ yrs. and have not 
had any major problems with them. 
If you swing it I would get a TT. 
I also agree with Kristie.....check out 
a reconditioned unit.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

BTW dont know your budget for this collar but before you commit, work out the cost of repair with CC after the 6 mos warranty expires vs 2 years of full wanty with TT
Chances are 50/50 nothing will happen with either unit, but also 50/50 something may, especially if you use them a lot.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

labhauler said:


> BTW dont know your budget for this collar but before you commit, work out the cost of repair with CC after the 6 mos warranty expires vs 2 years of full wanty with TT
> Chances are 50/50 nothing will happen with either unit, but also 50/50 something may, especially if you use them a lot.


 
Not to mention I have had TT fix stuff that was out of warranty for next to nothing if not free.


----------



## Murdock84 (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought the TT Pro 100 G2. Easy to use, made in the USA, have the ability to train multiple dogs with one transmitter, totally waterproof and all rechargeable batteries. Other people told me they wish they bought a TT first to save themselves some money.


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

I started with a SD 2000 Wetland Hunter. I thought it was a great collar because they sent me 5 new ones when they quit working. I now have a TT G2 Pro 100 and a Dogtra 3500. I like the TT the best but the Dogtra is a nice collar. No issues with either one. Dependable and built right.


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

My dad is looking at the Dogtra 280NCP.

The Dogtra has a 1/2 mile range vs the TT Flyways 1 mile range. I can't think of any times where the extra 1/2 mile would really be needed.

The other thing is that Dogtra has 127 levels of stimulation vs 18 for TT.

Anyone have opinions of the difference in Range and levels of stimulation?

Oh...dumb question. Everyone of RTF has opinions. lol

Any thoughts?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Also consider resale value when you get ready to upgrade. You can resell a TT pretty fast.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

torrey said:


> My dad is looking at the Dogtra 280NCP.
> 
> The Dogtra has a 1/2 mile range vs the TT Flyways 1 mile range. I can't think of any times where the extra 1/2 mile would really be needed.
> 
> ...


It's not distance you need to think about but what is between you and the dog and the transmitter. So the more brush, bushes, trees, etc will interfere with the signal. The 1 mile signal is better/stronger than a half mile whichever Dogtra or TT you choose. I wouldnt worry about the 127 levels of stimulation vs 18 - I dont think you will use more than 18 - if that. You will find the level the dog responds to and then use the momentary low & high and both those together and then worst case scenarios the RED button. And even more worst case - you can go up a level.
If this collar works for you I wouldnt be thinking about resale. It's not a 2008 car ya know


----------

